
NewsAPI.org - uptown
http://newsapi.org
======
gbear605
Looks really cool. I’m not sure how much it will actually be used though. I
can imagine a few examples - for instance, I have an app on my phone that
gives me breaking news alerts from multiple sources. But how many other uses
are there?

~~~
uptown
9,000

